# Dankung Snail



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I finally put together a modification of the snail that is comfortable and works for me.

First, I put Dankung 2040 tubes tied as singles. Then I wrapped the ring with gutted 550 cord. This saves space, and gives a flat wrap . I think I'm going to wrap it in latex instead, later. I put my middle finger through the ring, and get good stability.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

why Can't I do things right side up?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice mod to the gastropod. I wanted to like that unique design but it wasn't comfortable for me, had to sell it.*


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I like this fork, I only cut rings, for fast changing bands

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45280-cosmetic-surgery/page-1#entry582735


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I did replace the paracord with latex tubing and it's more comfy. I also put my middle finger through the ring, with the ring pointing out. Now it's very usable.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So ... how do you hold that thing?


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I put the ring facing out, with my middle finger through it; then a thumb supported hammer grip. I generally use the Dankung flip as far as I can tell from the Chinese language video on line. 
I have banded it with pseudo tapered bands, and use it for BB shooter. 
I like it both for the look and portability.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

